# So little food



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

How much do the raw feeders here feed there dogs I'm using PETS4LIFE


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

You feed between 2 and 3% of your dog's body weight. However, some people may find their dog needs more than that or less depending on activity and age. Feel your dog. You should be able to feel the ribs and see the outline of the floating ribs. When looking above you should see a clear waist.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I feed Molly on a rotational schedule of raw & dehydrated raw, (switching from day to day) and half kibble. When it is a 'raw' meat day she usually gets a chicken leg or 2 sm. wings which usually weighs about 3-5 ounces total, in the a.m. and then a 1/4 cup portion of a high grade kibble is in her bowl to graze on. She is not a high energy girl, so even with this moderate amount of food I will now have to watch her weight.... I just weighed her and was surprised to see she weighs 13lbs! She was only 11lbs 3 months ago and her height (11" at the shoulder) is the same! Too many 'last bites' of Mom's food I guess! Hahaha!!!!


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Sorry I didn't read that you were using a premade raw. The percentages are only for if you are doing prey model raw, so in your case, look at the bag. It should have a feeding guide based on weight. Kennedy eats 1/2 cup a day of premade raw- won't eat the whole meats very well like my cats do.


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

thank you


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Read the bag but that sounds like a lot of food to me as that is a little less then 6.5% of her weight. I give Swizzle 4% of his body weight but he is very active . If you were feeding Aunt Jenni, which is what I use, they recommend 2-3 ounces for a 5 pound dog.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Is she an adult or a growing pups? Puppies need much more food proportional to their current weight.


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

she is a puppy 14weeks of red bur either sleeping or going full tilt. Bag says 4% but when I called them the said feed 3% of expected adult weight? Kibble so much easier but I know raw is better for her the vet hates it says I'm going to damage the dogs by feeding raw.lol she wants me to feed sience diet never happen.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

That sounds like a lot --- remember there's no "fillers" .


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

poo lover said:


> she is a puppy 14weeks of red bur either sleeping or going full tilt. Bag says 4% but when I called them the said feed 3% of expected adult weight? Kibble so much easier but I know raw is better for her the vet hates it says I'm going to damage the dogs by feeding raw.lol she wants me to feed sience diet never happen.


Personally, IMO, you will _damage the dog's health if you continue with SD!!!_ ---- not raw. My vet knows better than to talk foods with me anyway.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

The instructions sound correct to me since you have a puppy. SD is a poor quality food you are doing the right thing feeding raw. If you decide to feed kibble get a high quality one not SD. What. Makes more sense to you- feeding fresh healthy food or something that is eatable after it has sat on the shelf for a year?


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> Read the bag but that sounds like a lot of food to me as that is a little less then 6.5% of her weight. I give Swizzle 4% of his body weight but he is very active . If you were feeding Aunt Jenni, which is what I use, they recommend 2-3 ounces for a 5 pound dog.


We currently have Bella on Stella & Chewy's but after relocating will have a lot more options. Have you ever tried S&C to be able to compare it to Aunt Jenni?

Thanks!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have not tried S & C. I have tried k9 Natural which is suppose to be a very good food. I tried venison, tripe beef and chicken in the K9 and he won't eat even a bite. He will eat Honest Kitchen so I was very surprised when he turned up his nose at this and one other brand. That Aunt Jenni must be pretty tasty not to eave touch the other food even when he was very hungry. I also tried mashing new food with Aunt Jenni and he painstakingly ate around the new food or left it if he could not separate out the Aunt Jenni. It is kind of embarrassing if someone offers a treat that is not organic. If he takes it he spits it out. If someone offers him lung puffs or something healthy and organic he will scarf it right down. To think he started off on Purina Puppy Chow!


----------

